# Mommy does this work thing too much.



## BlackDove200 (Dec 13, 2012)

Mom has this weird thing she puts on her head and talks into every night. She says she's working when she does this, but I really just think she likes to do her facebooky thing even though she talks and makes a lot of clicky sounds. At least she's with us all day! (Mom wants me to say she does interview thing with other humans.) 

I don't care if she does it too much. I get to sit in her lap. It makes me laugh when Thumper and Albert get jealous... they smell weird and I don't like other males. 

Does anyone else's mom work? I think it's funny when I try to chew the thing on her head.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 14, 2012)

My mama says her job is to "raise a hoomin" and to "tend the house and farm". She is at home with me everyday and lets me out into the kitchen which she calls 'my room'. The hoomin she talks about looks like mama, but is little. He likes to yell at me and he calls me cat all the time. But I'm not a cat. Mama tries to get him to say bunny but he just says cat. 
I like that mama stays at home with me! She comes in the kitchen a lot. But sometimes she comes in from outside and smells like a 'chicken'. I think that is the giant birds I saw outside last spring when I was playing in the yard. I guess she has to feed and love them as much as she loves me!


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 14, 2012)

My mommy does this thing called "grad school". I don't quite get it. She does stuff she calls working but it doesn't sound like what your human does. My mommy spreads out lots of books and papers and highlights the papers and puts yummy sticky notes in the books. And then she sits there and writes and writes and writes for dozens of pages at a time. Is this working? It doesn't sound like the same type of work. But it's still fun to chew/help her.


----------



## Tam O Ham (Dec 16, 2012)

I dons't like my momma's werk at all! When she doesn't werk I gets to get out of my cage at night an' sleep on da bed wif her and under da bed (not wif her) and do my bunny ting an' hop around. But when she werks I's got to be in my cage all night long cause she's gone an' doesn't want me out on my own even doe I tells her I'm a Big Bunny now. I still gets out when she gets home in da morning but is not da same. I always looks really cute and leans on the bars and all before she has to go to werk to make her stay but she goes anyway. Is no fun but momma says somebunny's gots to pay for da cilanfro and snacks. I guess so but I still wish she'd stay home ALL da time. Dis 'werk' is a mean bunny.


----------



## JessicaK (Dec 16, 2012)

Gunston here - 
Our mommy and daddy work for long periods of time - they don't even stay on land! They work on big boats (well, daddy does, mommy still has to be trained) I iz a bunny. I like having my feet on solid ground! We've never met daddy, but mommy says he'll be home very soon. I hope he likes me... Because after he gets home, mommy iz leaving for a couple months too. :missyou I hope I remember her when she gets home :dunno: or that she at least tells daddy where the treats are!


----------



## Mybunnybella (Dec 17, 2012)

My mama has "skewl" and I must do wif rippin apawt dem text books while she gone!


----------



## BlackDove200 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thumper said mommy used to do the school thing, and she had a husband, but they was in a fight when she got him. I never met him, the other day, Mom took a break from work and then started laughing really hard. Said somethin' about a divorce and how she was happier! (I think it's 'cause she's got so many bunnies.) What's a divorce?

She has two papers she got to stick to a wall, an she won't let me chew them. She said they're something from school. I like chewing papers. I got mad earlier--Albert and Thumper are smart bunnies, and when Mom was doing her work thing, Albert got out and hopped all around and mom came running to shoo him back in his cage so she could work. Thumper is a dummy, he wedged himself between his cage and the wall and she had to pick him up and hug him. I got more mad about that, but now I'm snuggling her while we write. Mom stays up with me most the night cause she works late...I like it. She should keep ignoring them other bunnies. But she won't. 

I like all the stories of bunnys with hoomans who work! I wanna read more!


----------



## Anaira (Dec 17, 2012)

My mum doesn't even understand the concept. She says she doesn't think she wants too, either.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 17, 2012)

BlackDove200 said:


> What's a divorce?



divorce is when two hoomans are bonded but one of them doesn't like bunnies, so the other one tells them to "GTFO" so they can give all their lovins to da bunns


----------



## Vosify (Dec 17, 2012)

Nevada Nickels here-

My mom and me work in the 'office' alot. I work hard sleeping and rearranging the place so it looks better. On days off she's always bringing home critters! Last night I had to sleep with a german shepherd! Good thing Mom found her owners today.
But now she has ANOTHER bunny staying in our room! Good thing Im a working bunny, I dont want to bunnysit!


----------



## LuluBunny (Dec 17, 2012)

My Mommy goes to school too. I don't really know what she does there but she gets lots of books in the mail and I always get to play with the boxes. Usually she only goes away in the afternoon when I'm napping, and when she comes back she usually has a present or a treat for me. Mommy says I'm "spoiled", and I don't know what that is, but she's very nice and knows all the things I like and where I like to be petted. She plays weird music sometimes though.


----------



## BlackDove200 (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh! hoomans bond too? That makes sense. Thumper says he didn't like her husband. Mommy has off work a few days cause of this chrismas thing. If she doesn't sit near the computer all day, I'll be happy!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 18, 2012)

Our momma workz too much too! On days off we runs awound awl day longs, but when shez at workz we haf to stay in our rooms *thumps* At weast when she workz in de ebening wes can stiwl run rounds, but we cantz sits on her wap cuz she haz de box- compooter she cawls it, takin up awl de room. She sayz she has to works for de pellets, so I guess dat is oks. We still likes it when she home sick, den we cans sleep in bed wif her all day


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 18, 2012)

"Work", does your momma know you use language like that?


----------



## Apebull (Dec 18, 2012)

My one hooman only workz a couple dayz a week. It's nice and quite in de house when she workz and my mommy and de crazy lil boy hooman are not home. I gets all happy when dey get home. The big boy hooman he workz all de time. I getz mad at him when he getz home and puts his shoes where I likes to sleep. I haz to move dem every time. I no mind dem working too much as long as I getz my food and luv.


----------

